# Étui iPad Air avec ou sans clavier intégré ?



## Lizlide (23 Mai 2014)

Bonjour à tous ! 

Je viens tout juste d'avoir un iPad Air (youpi enfin !!), problème je ne sais pas quelle protection choisir ... 
Je suis étudiante et je souhaite me servir de l'iPad pour prendre des notes, de ce fait j'hésite entre prendre un étui avec un clavier intégré ou pas. J'ai consulté pas mal de sites, forums, etc... mais je n'ai pas réussi à trouver une réponse ... 
Je souhaiterais conserver la légèreté de l'iPad Air comme il sera souvent dans mon sac et je pense qu'un clavier intégré serait plus simple pour le transporter. Cependant en plus des prix qui sont plus élevés j'ai peur de perdre en confort et même d'abîmer l'écran (oui je suis peut être un peu parano ^^'). 
À l'inverse si je les prend séparés j'ai l'impression que cela me coûtera plus cher et que ça sera moins pratique, j'ai lu qu'on devait souvent détacher l'iPad de l'étui pour le connecter au clavier ce qui n'est pas très pratique (surtout pour les maladroits comme moi ...).

Donc voilà je voulais savoir si quelqu'un pouvait me renseigner sur le meilleur choix à faire


----------



## adixya (25 Mai 2014)

Je viens d'offrir le logitech ultrathin a ma mère et elle en est très contente.

http://mobile.logitech.com/fr-ca/product/ultrathin-keyboard-cover-ipad-5#


----------



## USB09 (25 Mai 2014)

Franchement on s'y fait au clavier virtuel finalement. Avec un gain de place. 
Mais si vous voulez vraiment un :
A voir sur Amazon: Logitech Keyboard Folio FOR IPAD 920-005451 Bluetooth http://amazon.fr/dp/B00COGNS0C

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 20h40 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 20h36 ----------

Sans fil, solaire et moins cher 
A voir sur Amazon: Logitech Solar Keyboard Folio Clavier Sans Fil Alimenté par la lumière pour iPad- Noir- Azerty http://amazon.fr/dp/B0083QM7CM


----------



## mika97277 (13 Juillet 2014)

Pareil, moi j'arrive à taper sur le clavier virtuel exactement comme sur mon ordi, donc pas indispensable du coup.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (14 Juillet 2014)

mika97277 a dit:


> Pareil, moi j'arrive à taper sur le clavier virtuel exactement comme sur mon ordi, donc pas indispensable du coup.



+ 1

Et pour l'étui, la smart case d'Apple est très bien.


----------

